# Higuain: "Mesi difficili al Milan"



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2019)

Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:

"Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo. 
C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.

Io sto bene e nonostante gli ultimi mesi al Milan mi sento ancora in forma. Il mio livello non si è abbassato, Sarri saprà fare emergere il meglio di me".


----------



## mabadi (10 Febbraio 2019)

Fucilata al nostro super mister


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...


.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...



"C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli"

"Il mio livello non si è abbassato"

Solo io noto il paradosso?


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli"
> 
> "Il mio livello non si è abbassato"
> 
> Solo io noto il paradosso?



Concordo


----------



## sacchino (10 Febbraio 2019)

Anche il paragone con lo stipendio di Napoli ....stesse zitto


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2019)

Il problema è stato il come è arrivato Gonzalo...passare da una squadra come la Juve ad una come il Milan, dal vincere sempre al vincere poco, la verità è che arrivato da leader e trascinatore (ingaggio li a dimostrarlo) non è riuscito in questo, dopo quella partita contro la Juve ha definitivamente realizzato di non esser capace di far emergere il Milan, dentro la sua testa qualcosa s'è rotto.

In soldoni, Gonzalo non è riuscito a fare il Zlatan.


----------



## bmb (10 Febbraio 2019)

Senza palle.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...



Sia onesto e dica "_In realtà non sono mai stato convinto di andare al Milan. Ammetto di aver fatto peraltro pena_". Solo così potrei rivalutarlo.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il problema è stato il come è arrivato Gonzalo...passare da una squadra come la Juve ad una come il Milan, dal vincere sempre al vincere poco, la verità è che arrivato da leader e trascinatore (ingaggio li a dimostrarlo) non è riuscito in questo, dopo quella partita contro la Juve ha definitivamente realizzato di non esser capace di far emergere il Milan, dentro la sua testa qualcosa s'è rotto.
> 
> In soldoni, Gonzalo non è riuscito a fare il Zlatan.



E non vi era dubbio, l' abbiamo detto millemila volte già ad agosto che era un acquisto stupido da ogni punto di vista


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Febbraio 2019)

Anche per noi sono stati mesi difficili


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Fucilata al nostro super mister



per me gattuso è scarsissimo ma in questo caso non ha particolari colpe...


----------



## davidelynch (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...



Grazie per il pistolero Gonzalo.


----------



## Anguus (10 Febbraio 2019)

Deve essere tutto più facile ora che il Chelsea perde 3-0 dopo 19 minuti.


----------



## Masanijey (10 Febbraio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Fucilata al nostro super mister



Eh si.. Ho le emorroidi. Sarà colpa di Gattuso?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Deve essere tutto più facile ora che il Chelsea perde 3-0 dopo 19 minuti.



Difficile restare aggiornati, sono già 4


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Difficile restare aggiornati, sono già 4



Ogni tiro un gol. Finisse 13 a 0 con sarri esonerato...


----------



## Igniorante (10 Febbraio 2019)

toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> difficile restare aggiornati, sono già 4



rotfl


----------



## shevchampions (10 Febbraio 2019)

Sta giocando bene oggi, unica nota positiva del Chelsea direi, con un paio di grandi giocate, nonostante sbracci sempre coi compagni. Comunque per quanto mi riguarda il suo addio a me non pesa più, con Piatek mi sento più forte


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Febbraio 2019)

i suoi mesi difficili continueranno ... sembra...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Febbraio 2019)

ecco come la penso io sulla storia di B-ready Higuain:
lui al Milan sarebbe rimasto,l'esultanza con la Spal sta lì a dimostrarlo. lui si è sentito tradito quando gli hanno prospettato che non lo avrebbero riscattato,lui alla juve non ci vuole tornare,perciò è chiaramente deluso dal fatto che non è stato acquistato a titolo definitivo. tutto qui. non credo alle favole "al milan non sta bene" "non gli arrivano palloni" ecc ecc,non bisogna credere a queste castronerie,in quel mondo lì conta solo il dio denaro


----------



## vannu994 (10 Febbraio 2019)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> i suoi mesi difficili continueranno ... sembra...



Che sogno sarebbe noi in Champions e Chelsea in EL...


----------



## Zenos (10 Febbraio 2019)

Han preso 6 pere dal City...che pig


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Fucilata al nostro super mister



Dove ?


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...



E pare che il periodo difficile continui


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E pare che il periodo difficile continui



Ahahahahaah 
Ma non sarà lui che porta rogna??


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ora invece alla grandissima in quel di Londra.
Ma chiudesse quella fogna Peppa Pig


----------



## 666psycho (11 Febbraio 2019)

Vedremo come te la passi al chelsea..mi sa che te ne torni a torino....


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Non ci manchi, quindi racconta quello che ti pare


----------



## EmmePi (11 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...



Se i mesi al Milan sono stati difficili, aspetta da ora a fine campionato a Londra...

Prevedo esonero di Sarri, tanta panchina al ciccione e ritorno alla vecchia baldracca... Poi si che mi diverto!


----------



## Casnop (11 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...


Se Higuain intende rilanciarsi, ha scelto forse il luogo ed il tempo peggiore. A detta dello stesso Sarri, il Chelsea di quest'anno è indecifrabile, poco ricettivo delle complesse direttive tattiche dell'ex allenatore del Napoli, ed in cui comincia a serpeggiare malumore tra la tifoseria e, probabilmente, della dirigenza per lo scarso rendimento. Higuain da sempre si esalta in un contesto collettivo positivo e favorevole, non emerge e trascina invece in uno depresso e depressivo. Gli facciamo sinceramente il bocca in lupo nell'arduo compito.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ieri si è divertito col suo maestro di calcio???
E' uscito contento dal campo?
Vabbè ,era solo il primo set, si rifarà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se Higuain intende rilanciarsi, ha scelto forse il luogo ed il tempo peggiore. A detta dello stesso Sarri, il Chelsea di quest'anno è indecifrabile, poco ricettivo delle complesse direttive tattiche dell'ex allenatore del Napoli, ed in cui comincia a serpeggiare malumore tra la tifoseria e, probabilmente, della dirigenza per lo scarso rendimento. Higuain da sempre si esalta in un contesto collettivo positivo e favorevole, non emerge e trascina invece in uno depresso e depressivo. *Gli facciamo sinceramente il bocca in lupo nell'arduo compito*.



Ma anche no..ci ha trattato come pezze da piedi, si arrangi adesso..ha voluto la bici no?

Ma immagino fossi ironico, vero?


----------



## Goro (11 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...



Come Bonucci, un altro che il Milan non dovrebbe nemmeno nominarlo... so che non è possibile ma dovrebbe essere così


----------



## overlord (11 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...



"Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Non mi davano abbastanza B ready e stavo dimagrendo a vista d'occhio. Per fortuna tengo sempre una scorta nell'armadietto e mi sono mantenuto in forma bello cicciotto. La trippa è tutto quando devi agitare velocemente le mani in campo contro qualche tuo compagno che ha osato farti un passaggio filtrante anziché servirti sui piedi. 
Il mio peso non si è abbassato. Sarri saprà fare emergere il meglio da ogni piega della mia pancia."

Ciaparàt


----------



## Black (11 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...



anche per noi è stato difficile sopportare un ex-gobbo e ex-campione con la pancia piena (in tutti i sensi). Per fortuna adesso abbiamo un bomber vero e soprattutto un uomo che vuole crescere assieme alla squadra.

non ci manchi per nulla. Vedremo tra qualche mese i tuoi risultati al Chelsea


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Febbraio 2019)

Per la prima volta parteggio per l'Arsenal piuttosto che per il Chelsea, chissà perché


----------



## Manue (11 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Higuain ritorna sulla sua breve avventura rossonera, ai microfoni di Sky Sport UK:
> 
> "Al Milan è stata dura. Sono stati mesi difficili. Credo che il mio percorso in Italia, dopo sei anni, fosse completo.
> C'era sempre il paragone con la mia stagione da record a Napoli. Era dura conviverci.
> ...



Credo che ci hai permesso di fare un grandissimo affare, 
il polacco sta dimostrando che avevi le tue belle responsabilità...

Piatek da sensazioni che tu non davi, sensazioni prima di tutto di serenità in campo, dove se anche qualcuno sbaglia non si sente attaccato da un collega, e poi sensazioni di voglia, la voglia di lottare sempre, la voglia di far parte di un gruppo.

Sei stato un grande attaccante, ma sei davvero sulla vita del tramonto, 
spero tanto che il Chelsea non ti riscatti e che te ne torni a Torino... cosi assisterò allo spettacolo gustandomi dei pop corn.

Addio.


----------



## Love (11 Febbraio 2019)

invece al chelsea adesso è tutto rose e fiori...hahahaha


----------



## smallball (11 Febbraio 2019)

ora c'e' il secondo set...


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2019)

Se Sarri dovesse venire al Milan gli avrebbe fatto uno scherzetto niente male.
Primo gli prende Higuain in prestito quando il polacco si poteva prendere tutto e puntarci negli anni.
Si fa segare e viene da noi ad allenare quel giocatore che avrebbe potuto prendere al Chelsea ma che non "ha voluto"
Gli ha fatto prendere un quasi 32 enne logoro e costosissimo così tanto per, segno che non è stata studiata la cosa e che l'affare difficilmente si poteva fare con un giocatore ormai senza stimoli.
Viene da noi e si porta dietro il regista che ci serve, Jorginho.
Questo sarebbe il top per me perché per la Serie A ha dei tempi di gioco che fanno la differenza anche quando non è al meglio.
Che flop 'sto Chelsea, sembra di essere ritornati a 20 anni fa quando in Italia si puntavano quelli giovani e forti (tutti nel campionato italiano) e in Premiere ci andavano i Desailly, i Vialli, i Ravanelli di turno... buon per noi e buon per noi che 'sti fessi ci abbiano preso 'sta sega di ex giocatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Credo che ci hai permesso di fare un grandissimo affare,
> il polacco sta dimostrando che avevi le tue belle responsabilità...
> 
> Piatek da sensazioni che tu non davi, sensazioni prima di tutto di serenità in campo, dove se anche qualcuno sbaglia non si sente attaccato da un collega, e poi sensazioni di voglia, la voglia di lottare sempre, la voglia di far parte di un gruppo.
> ...



Con l'esonero di Sarri ormai imminente è assai probabile che Higuain se ne torni a Torino..a Giugno sarà una comica vederlo tornare alla Juve depresso e soprattutto vediamo cosa si inventano per sbolognare un paccone da 40 milioni...

Chi lo vorrà? Oltretutto ingaggio da 7-8 milioni eh...

La Juve per riprendersi quella pippa di bonucci si è incartata da sola..hanno ceduto Caldara e ora hanno una difesa con età media di 33 anni completamente da rifare e in più si ritroveranno il pacco argentino di 32 anni a far compagnia al 33enne croato e il 34enne portoghese...con Dybala che probabilmente chiederà la cessione..

Vedremo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con l'esonero di Sarri ormai imminente è assai probabile che Higuain se ne torni a Torino..a Giugno sarà una comica vederlo tornare alla Juve depresso e soprattutto vediamo cosa si inventano per sbolognare un paccone da 40 milioni...
> 
> Chi lo vorrà? Oltretutto ingaggio da 7-8 milioni eh...
> 
> ...



incredibile. sarebbe un sogno. aprono la casa di riposo più cara del mondo.

tutti a sbrodolarsi sulla gestione juve..... ma se non avessero la mafia dalla loro, sarebbe molto più dura....


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> incredibile. sarebbe un sogno. aprono la casa di riposo più cara del mondo.
> 
> tutti a sbrodolarsi sulla gestione juve..... ma se non avessero la mafia dalla loro, sarebbe molto più dura....



L'età media della Juve è molto alta oggi..sicuramente vorranno svecchiare ma non è detto sia facilissimo..

La difesa è tutta da rifare in mezzo, o meglio, Rugani ci può anche stare ma gli altri sono vecchi e malandati (la BBC ormai è sciolta)
Sulle fasce sono messi bene invece

Anche a centrocampo kedira e matuidi vanno per i 32..e soprattutto il francese non so quanto ne abbia..Pjanic 29, lui ok ma chissà se lo terranno..

Davanti troppa gente sopra i 30..e che ingaggi..

Che poi la Juve ha millemila giovani in giro per l'Italia ma quanti sono "da Juve"?


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'età media della Juve è molto alta oggi..sicuramente vorranno svecchiare ma non è detto sia facilissimo..
> 
> La difesa è tutta da rifare in mezzo, o meglio, Rugani ci può anche stare ma gli altri sono vecchi e malandati (la BBC ormai è sciolta)
> Sulle fasce sono messi bene invece
> ...



neanche 1...

quando sei a fine ciclo rinnovare non è mai facile


----------



## iceman. (11 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> neanche 1...
> 
> quando sei a fine ciclo rinnovare non è mai facile



Si, peccato che ogni anno dicevamo così, ma puntualmente vincono ogni anno e arrivano quantomeno ai quarti di champions.
"ehhh ma senza vidal"
"ehhh ma senza tevez e pirlo"
"ehh ma senza pogba"....


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con l'esonero di Sarri ormai imminente è assai probabile che Higuain se ne torni a Torino..a Giugno sarà una comica vederlo tornare alla Juve depresso e soprattutto vediamo cosa si inventano per sbolognare un paccone da 40 milioni...
> 
> Chi lo vorrà? Oltretutto ingaggio da 7-8 milioni eh...
> 
> ...



La Juve ha guardato poco oltre il proprio giardino (con Ronaldo che ci palleggia) questa estate.
Hanno cercato di nascondere la pochezza mentale di questo Higuain e per far questo hanno devastato il futuro della difesa, avevano provato a spacciare Rugani come ottimo giocatore cercando di spedirlo in Premiere ma oltremanica nessuno ci è cascato, si sono poi ingarbugliati per riprendere Bonucci e per far quello hanno dovuto cedere Caldara che sicuramente è un prospetto molto più interessante e da loro mai provato (al contrario di Rugani che è una sega esposta a livello difensivo pure in Serie A dove dominano), noi ne usciamo abbastanza vincitori perché stiamo costruendo per il futuro loro hanno cercato di fare il botto subito ma cedendo Benatia e prendendo Caceres (con quei vecchietti che hanno là dietro) potrebbero aver gettato nel cesso una stagione molto favorevole infatti di testa quella partita a Bergamo non l'hanno proprio giocata.
Diciamo che stanno sentendo la pressione di giocarsi le due partite più importanti della stagione senza essere al top fisicamente e mentalmente.
Voglio vedere che succede se fanno il patatrac a Madrid.... se valutiamo alcune scelte avere Mandzukic e lasciarsi scappare il polacco per quelle cifre è stata una bella botta, era il giocatore che gli sarebbe servito per ricostruire quindi aspettiamoci i classici colpi per indebolire le altre, a partire dai centrali, faranno sicuramente qualche colpo dalla Serie A e non si esclude che possano venire a bussare a casa nostra per Romagnoli (anche se sono convinto che andranno su Manolas o profili simili).
Vi dirò, non apprezzo Gattuso ma sono soddisfatto per come siamo usciti da questa operazione Higuain, bravo Aivan Gazaidais..


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si, peccato che ogni anno dicevamo così, ma puntualmente vincono ogni anno e arrivano quantomeno ai quarti di champions.
> "ehhh ma senza vidal"
> "ehhh ma senza tevez e pirlo"
> "ehh ma senza pogba"....



ehh ma senza bilancio truccato che ti fai 100 milioni dal nulla l'anno prossimo erano belli che falliti..
ehh ma senza arbitri e scansuoli vari voglio vedere se vincono così facile..
e se iniziano a non vincere più in italia poi voglio vedere le proteste dei tifosi e se in europa ci vai bello fresco e riposato


----------



## Maximo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se Sarri dovesse venire al Milan gli avrebbe fatto uno scherzetto niente male.
> Primo gli prende Higuain in prestito quando il polacco si poteva prendere tutto e puntarci negli anni.
> Si fa segare e viene da noi ad allenare quel giocatore che avrebbe potuto prendere al Chelsea ma che non "ha voluto"
> Gli ha fatto prendere un quasi 32 enne logoro e costosissimo così tanto per, segno che non è stata studiata la cosa e che l'affare difficilmente si poteva fare con un giocatore ormai senza stimoli.
> ...



Adesso invece il panzone è finalmente felice e si gode le goleade da protagonista nel suo Chelsea.


----------



## Casnop (11 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'età media della Juve è molto alta oggi..sicuramente vorranno svecchiare ma non è detto sia facilissimo..
> 
> La difesa è tutta da rifare in mezzo, o meglio, Rugani ci può anche stare ma gli altri sono vecchi e malandati (la BBC ormai è sciolta)
> Sulle fasce sono messi bene invece
> ...


Età media avanzata, livelli di ingaggio elevati, che rendono praticamente impossibili le cessioni onerose di questi giocatori, difficoltà di ricambio generazionale, anche per le conseguenze di una qualità relativa dei prodotti del settore giovanile, ancora sotto vincolo contrattuale, che non garantisce la adeguata sostituzione degli attuali titolari: hai appena riportato, per punti, l'analisi che si faceva del Milan una decina di anni fa. Ne seguì il declino, a tutti noto, conseguenza dell'esacerbarsi di questi fattori negativi, e della impossibilità del club di autofinanziare il rinnovamento tramite cessioni, appunto impossibili. A Torino farebbero bene a fare in tempo i loro conti, l'ossessione della Champions League potrebbe aver già determinato guasti di cui tra poco potrebbero constatare la forza dirompente. Potremmo raccontargliela noi, a partire da quella estate del 2012...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Età media avanzata, livelli di ingaggio elevati, che rendono praticamente impossibili le cessioni onerose di questi giocatori, difficoltà di ricambio generazionale, anche per le conseguenze di una qualità relativa dei prodotti del settore giovanile, ancora sotto vincolo contrattuale, che non garantisce la adeguata sostituzione degli attuali titolari: hai appena riportato, per punti, l'analisi che si faceva del Milan una decina di anni fa. Ne seguì il declino, a tutti noto, conseguenza dell'esacerbarsi di questi fattori negativi, e della impossibilità del club di autofinanziare il rinnovamento tramite cessioni, appunto impossibili. A Torino farebbero bene a fare in tempo i loro conti, l'ossessione della Champions League potrebbe aver già determinato guasti di cui tra poco potrebbero constatare la forza dirompente. Potremmo raccontargliela noi, a partire da quella estate del 2012...



L' hanno fatta grossa spendendo mezzo miliardo di euro per Higuain + Ronaldo , non me lo sarei aspettato da loro un azzardo cosi stupido.

Vinceranno pure la CL, ma hanno comunque sbagliato secondo me, si sono troppo ossessionati per vincere sta coppa e hanno perso lucidità.

Stanno facendo quello che mai nessuno nella storia ha fatto.


----------



## Casnop (11 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se Sarri dovesse venire al Milan gli avrebbe fatto uno scherzetto niente male.
> Primo gli prende Higuain in prestito quando il polacco si poteva prendere tutto e puntarci negli anni.
> Si fa segare e viene da noi ad allenare quel giocatore che avrebbe potuto prendere al Chelsea ma che non "ha voluto"
> Gli ha fatto prendere un quasi 32 enne logoro e costosissimo così tanto per, segno che non è stata studiata la cosa e che l'affare difficilmente si poteva fare con un giocatore ormai senza stimoli.
> ...


Proprio così, amico mio. Non possiamo prevedere ovviamente il futuro, ma il recente sviluppo del mercato di gennaio potrebbe avere il significato di una sliding door negativa per la Juventus, simile a quella del gennaio 2012 per il Milan, con il plot su Pato e Tevez. I bianconeri non sono riusciti a disinnescare la bomba finanziaria chiamata Higuain, giocatore di età avanzata ed altissimo ingaggio, che il Milan ha deciso a sorpresa di non acquistare, e che il Chelsea probabilmente non acquisterà. Per invogliare il nostro club a farlo, hanno ceduto il loro elemento migliore in difesa in prospettiva, Caldara, appena acquistato a prezzi ragionevoli, pregiudicando in tal modo la possibilità di iniziare la delicata opera di ricostruzione di un settore che in un paio di stagioni arriverà a fine corsa. Per farlo, ora dovranno fare investimenti pesantissimi sul mercato, che non potranno finanziare con cessioni di pari impatto finanziario nel ruolo. La beffa è che questa cessione strategica di Caldara non sarà servita a nulla, perché Higuain, come detto, tornerà a fine stagione ad incombere sullo stato patrimoniale del club, senza apportare benefici su quello tecnico. L'unica cessione finalizzata al finanziamento del mercato, in funzione del ringiovanimento dei ranghi, sarà paradossalmente quella di un elemento giovane, Dybala, ed è a vedersi se il ricavato sarà sufficiente a garantire un miglioramento della rosa, tale da compensare la sua partenza. L'elemento su cui il club bianconero aveva focalizzato la sua attenzione per il settore offensivo del futuro, Piatek, l'unico raggiungibile a prezzi ancora ragionevoli, è nel frattempo finito in anticipo al Milan nell'ultima sessione di mercato, e proprio grazie al beneficio dello scarico del complesso fardello finanziario rappresentato da Higuain, mai uscito dal groppone bianconero. Un complesso intreccio, da cui la Juventus esce sostanzialmente a mani vuote, con problemi irrisolti, e rimedi potenziali andati perduti. L'ebbrezza di Cristiano Ronaldo è tuttora forte, ma i conti non è detto che percepiscano analoga sensazione. Potremmo raccontare anzi, e tra non molto, una storia diversa. Tempo al tempo.


----------



## Casnop (11 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' hanno fatta grossa spendendo mezzo miliardo di euro per Higuain + Ronaldo , non me lo sarei aspettato da loro un azzardo cosi stupido.
> 
> Vinceranno pure la CL, ma hanno comunque sbagliato secondo me, si sono troppo ossessionati per vincere sta coppa e hanno perso lucidità.
> 
> Stanno facendo quello che mai nessuno nella storia ha fatto.


La mancata cessione di Higuain è il granello di sabbia che potrebbe far saltare l'ingranaggio. Una bomba finanziaria che non sono riusciti a disinnescare, e che potrebbe fare danni seri ai loro conti. Sotto questo punto di vista, la vittoria in Champions League appagherebbe una loro legittima ambizione sportiva, ma non sposterebbe i termini del loro problema. Vedremo come ne usciranno fuori, sono in gamba, ma stavolta la loro gamba da quattrocento milioni di fatturato potrebbe aver fatto un passo troppo lungo.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La mancata cessione di Higuain è il granello di sabbia che potrebbe far saltare l'ingranaggio. Una bomba finanziaria che non sono riusciti a disinnescare, e che potrebbe fare danni seri ai loro conti. Sotto questo punto di vista, la vittoria in Champions League appagherebbe una loro legittima ambizione sportiva, ma non sposterebbe i termini del loro problema. Vedremo come ne usciranno fuori, sono in gamba, ma stavolta la loro gamba da quattrocento milioni di fatturato potrebbe aver fatto un passo troppo lungo.



Non moriranno, come non siamo morti noi, ma di certo, hanno complicato il loro futuro che sarebbe stato senza dubbio brillante se gestito meglio, addirittura forse meglio degli ultimi anni, dove hanno scintillato soltanto in Italia

Meglio per noi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Febbraio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Proprio così, amico mio. Non possiamo prevedere ovviamente il futuro, ma il recente sviluppo del mercato di gennaio potrebbe avere il significato di una sliding door negativa per la Juventus, simile a quella del gennaio 2012 per il Milan, con il plot su Pato e Tevez. I bianconeri non sono riusciti a disinnescare la bomba finanziaria chiamata Higuain, giocatore di età avanzata ed altissimo ingaggio, che il Milan ha deciso a sorpresa di non acquistare, e che il Chelsea probabilmente non acquisterà. Per invogliare il nostro club a farlo, hanno ceduto il loro elemento migliore in difesa in prospettiva, Caldara, appena acquistato a prezzi ragionevoli, pregiudicando in tal modo la possibilità di iniziare la delicata opera di ricostruzione di un settore che in un paio di stagioni arriverà a fine corsa. Per farlo, ora dovranno fare investimenti pesantissimi sul mercato, che non potranno finanziare con cessioni di pari impatto finanziario nel ruolo. La beffa è che questa cessione strategica di Caldara non sarà servita a nulla, perché Higuain, come detto, tornerà a fine stagione ad incombere sullo stato patrimoniale del club, senza apportare benefici su quello tecnico. L'unica cessione finalizzata al finanziamento del mercato, in funzione del ringiovanimento dei ranghi, sarà paradossalmente quella di un elemento giovane, Dybala, ed è a vedersi se il ricavato sarà sufficiente a garantire un miglioramento della rosa, tale da compensare la sua partenza. L'elemento su cui il club bianconero aveva focalizzato la sua attenzione per il settore offensivo del futuro, Piatek, l'unico raggiungibile a prezzi ancora ragionevoli, è nel frattempo finito in anticipo al Milan nell'ultima sessione di mercato, e proprio grazie al beneficio dello scarico del complesso fardello finanziario rappresentato da Higuain, mai uscito dal groppone bianconero. Un complesso intreccio, da cui la Juventus esce sostanzialmente a mani vuote, con problemi irrisolti, e rimedi potenziali andati perduti. L'ebbrezza di Cristiano Ronaldo è tuttora forte, ma i conti non è detto che percepiscano analoga sensazione. Potremmo raccontare anzi, e tra non molto, una storia diversa. Tempo al tempo.



Tutto giusto, ma venderanno il mandragora o sturaro di turno a 20 milioni e risolveranno anche questa ahimè.


----------



## Casnop (11 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma venderanno il mandragora o sturaro di turno a 20 milioni e risolveranno anche questa ahimè.


Letto quanto riporta oggi la BBC? Pagheranno a Ramsey, un baldo gallese quasi ventinovenne, che non è, non se ne dispiaccia, né Seedorf né Iniesta, un ingaggio di quasi 12 milioni di euro netti all'anno per quattro anni. Di questo passo, di Mandragora e Sturaro occorrerà un pullman. Mah, come dici tu, avranno ragione loro, ma forse no.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Febbraio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Letto quanto riporta oggi la BBC? Pagheranno a Ramsey, un baldo gallese quasi ventinovenne, che non è, ne se dispiaccia, né Seedorf né Iniesta, un ingaggio di quasi 12 milioni di euro netti all'anno per quattro anni. Di questo passo, di Mandragora e Sturaro occorrerà un pullman. Mah, come dici tu, avranno ragione loro, ma forse no.



Boh a me fanno paura. Rivedo troppe analogie con calciopoli. 
I loro errori, in campo e in dirigenza li fanno ma poi riescono sempre a uscirne puliti in qualche modo. 

La logica vuole che tu abbia ragione, soprattutto se non vinceranno la Champions. 
Spero le cose vadano come devono andare.


----------



## Casnop (11 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Boh a me fanno paura. Rivedo troppe analogie con calciopoli.
> I loro errori, in campo e in dirigenza li fanno ma poi riescono sempre a uscirne puliti in qualche modo.
> 
> La logica vuole che tu abbia ragione, soprattutto se non vinceranno la Champions.
> Spero le cose vadano come devono andare.


Vedremo. Magari in Ramsey vedranno il futuro Iniesta, ma magari si rivelerà il Flamini juventino, ovvero strapagare un giocatore oltre le sue effettive capacità tecniche, ed il suo oggettivo valore finanziario. L'ultimo Galliani fu memorabile in simili capolavori al contrario. La lezione di Higuain dovrebbe essere loro servita.


----------

